# The most amazing thing just happened



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

I just got a FN for under $50.00 - BRAND NEW!

They had one in petsmart and it was mismarked somehow.
I asked for them to check the price since there wasnt a price posted. I was just curious as to how much these things ran. They scanned it and it said $44.99. Then they typed it in manually and it came up the same amt. So they gave it to me at that price!

I had a credit at the store (gift card thingie) for 21.00 from something Id returned a while back, so I ended up spending only a little over twenty bucks for an FN brand new.

Amazing, eh?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Lucky Bum!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Dammnn. o-o"


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

What's with people getting free/cheap FNs?! I want one too! lol. My Petsmart doesn't even sell them though. Well congrats and enjoy your new cage!  Pictures I hope once you've got it all set up?


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh! Why couldn't that have happened to me?!  
Your very lucky, post some pictures when it's decorated!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow! That's awesome! Congrats on the killer find


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Well I borrowed a digital camera (since my teens absconded with mine and returned it in NON-working order), so if I can ever figure out the directions to put the cage together, I will post pics. 

It seems like this is a job for the spouse....at any rate, I will have pics of the cage and of my fur-babies up for ya'll to see this weekend.

I was so thrilled to be so lucky with this find! I credit it to The Secret.  It was THE ONLY FN at Petsmart and the mgr said they never get them in; he was confused as to where THIS one had come from.

YAY!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Can't wait until the photo's DFW_Rat_Luvr!


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh **** I'm so jealous! I've been wanting one forever and I've been saving for about three months to get it. lol Maybe I should ask for a price check at Petsmart.


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm getting my cousin's old ferret's one.I can get alot of things cheap,my grandparents are friends with everyone!!It's crazy.If you've ever seen a friendly gus gas station,my dad know "gus",he has really big ears.


----------

